# Rave for MAC Nail polishes!



## NYAngel98 (Apr 5, 2006)

I got my first MAC polish a week ago, along with their "Underlaquer" base, and "Overlaquer" topcoat. I love them! :w00t: The base is moisturizing and gives the polish great staying power. They withstood days of abuse, and a weekend of car washing, wheel cleaning, laundry, chemicals etc. They're just finally starting to chip at the corners on a few fingers. Which also leads me to rave about how easy it is to remove!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No fighting and endless rubbing with polish remover.. a few quick swipes and it's gone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My nails are nice and bright, not stained, yellowed, or tinted for the polish. The topcoat kept the color vibrant and I can't wait to get more colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ok --- stepping off my podium now! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Apr 5, 2006)

Yet another reason to love MAC!


----------



## devinjhans (Apr 5, 2006)

that's great Janelle! glad to hear how much you loved them. i have been wanting to try them, but very rarely wear nail polish.:icon_smil


----------



## tickledmepink (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow! Makes me want to get them too :laughing:


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 5, 2006)

I knew the makeup was great (obviously lol) but I wasn't too sure how well they'd make their nail products. Welp! Pleasantly surprised that it's a high quality, just like the rest of their stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Today I'm just wearing the Underlaquer with the Overlaquer on top... no color (did it before bed, didn't wanna smudge) and they're hard and super shiny! Like Mari said... another reason to love MAC! :laughing:


----------



## Becka (Apr 5, 2006)

oh i'm SO happy, I was hoping you'd post with an update Janelle! I might check 'em out, that coral color you just bought is beauuuuuuutiful


----------



## Liz (Apr 5, 2006)

yay! i'm glad you like them. our nail polishes don't have formaldehyde


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 5, 2006)

Good to hear, Liz! I know there are very few brands that don't. The only other I know of is Sinful Colours!!

Congrats on finding a super nailpolish Janelle! I can't wait to try mine. It's been sitting unopened for about a month. I definitely need to purchase the pre/post products for my nails from MAC. Darn no buy!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## breathless (Apr 6, 2006)

well, dont be telling me this! now i'll have to go out to the mac site and get me some polishes!


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 6, 2006)

i should try them. i always zoom by it at mac.


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 6, 2006)

thats great! they have some really nice colors to


----------



## spazbaby (Apr 6, 2006)

This is awesome because I'm very interested in a couple of their lighter colors. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow! Glad to hear this! Actually I haven't tried the MAC Nail polishes mainly bc I wasn't sure how great they were, too I am not a HUGE nail polish buff so I am not sure what separates a "good one" from a "bad one."


----------



## Marisol (Apr 6, 2006)

Check out Ebay... they have a good variety at a good price


----------



## Satin (Apr 24, 2006)

Great!!!


----------



## michko970 (Apr 26, 2006)

glad to hear you found something you like! I'll have to give these a try.


----------



## LVA (Apr 28, 2006)

thanx for the review Janelle , i hate how reg. nail polish makes my nail yellow afterwards and chips so fast .....


----------



## Very_Tammy (Apr 28, 2006)

Oooh, that sounds good. Like most the other girls, I always overlooked the MAC polishes. I'll definitely have to try it now since I have problems with pre-mature chipping of nail polish :madno:.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 28, 2006)

good to know! glad you're loving it. thanks for the update!


----------



## David (Nov 24, 2006)

This polish sounds great. I know their makeup is great, but I had no idea that their polish was this good. I love OPI nail polish, but you have convinced me to try MAC. Thanks for the great review.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

I've been wanting to try a MAC polish for a while. I just might now LOL!


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 28, 2006)

Cool! I never tried their polishes but I might look into them the next time I go


----------

